# Pokémon Bank



## Bowie (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm sure that all you Pok?mon fans out there are familiar with the new Pok?mon Bank system, which will introduce a new way of transferring and storing Pok?mon from the fifth generation of _Pok?mon_ games to the new sixth generation of games.

The main feature of Pok?mon Bank is the possibility of players depositing up to 3,000 Pok?mon from the games in an online cloud. The referred cloud will work as a PC, and will have 100 Boxes capable of carrying and (like in a normal PC) 30 Pok?mon each.

Players using the system before the end of the 30-day trial will receive a special event Celebi! What do you guys think about this new application?


----------



## Dr J (Dec 28, 2013)

Celebi was announced before the delay though, so its just an event pokemon we'll get with the bank(and you have until September 2014 to get the bank and recieve Celebi. Plus the 30-day trial is available the moment you download the bank, regardless of when.

Think of WoW. You buy the game and make a brand new account, you get 30 days of free gametime; then your payments start being needed to continue playing. Same idea with the Pokemon Bank. A month of free use, then you pay a fee to keep using it[and to keep the bank servers going, otherwise the bank will be another useless app within a year].

But yeah, it wouldn't make sense for them to say we have until september 2014 to claim the Celebi, then limit it to only available to those who get the bank during the first month of its release >.>

edit: Not that we're likely to see the pokebank release any time soon. Guarantee they'll re-release it in Japan first, then make us wait an entire month before they let the rest of us have it. I mean, the eshop is working fine now, there's no reason to continue delaying the bank[unless they're hiding the real reason they took it down(which we all know is because they thought their usual method for checking for hacked pokemon was actually efficient{TV and HTV})]


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 28, 2013)

Where do you propose they get the money to keep the servers up? That's why we have to pay, people just don't seem to realise this. This also means that they don't have to move money from profits from game development/localisation to keeping the servers up.
It is optional. You don't HAVE to use it, but it helps. Like the Dream Radar or whatever it was called. It wasn't necessary, but it was a good to have (and really fun actually).


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 28, 2013)

I understand requiring a subscription fee to use the storage bank portion of it, but requiring that same fee to simply move your older generation Pokemon into X/Y is stupid.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 28, 2013)

I was hoping it would help me determine how many of my legendaries and GTS finds are "legit", though it sounds like its hack check is inadequate.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 28, 2013)

Silversea said:


> I was hoping it would help me determine how many of my legendaries and GTS finds are "legit", though it sounds like its hack check is inadequate.



Same here. Yep. On a side note, it would be REALLY hard to get all of them, since some of them are legitimate looking. But they should be able to stop the really bad, shoddy ones.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't see price as too big of a problem. It works out to less than 50 cents a month. I don't like having to pay, but I understand that the servers that they need to support such a large system is expensive. If you have siblings or other people in your household that also play you can all go in on one Pokebank subscription and just use the 3DS you downloaded it on to transfer Pokemon between games because it works with an unlimited number of copies of x and y.


----------



## Silversea (Dec 29, 2013)

Personally I'll just transfer all pokemon onto X and never have to worry about it again, unless they require it to do XY -> XY2Z


----------



## Riiiiptide (Dec 29, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Where do you propose they get the money to keep the servers up? That's why we have to pay, people just don't seem to realise this. This also means that they don't have to move money from profits from game development/localisation to keeping the servers up.
> It is optional. You don't HAVE to use it, but it helps. Like the Dream Radar or whatever it was called. It wasn't necessary, but it was a good to have (and really fun actually).


Then it should be offered as an optional premium service while free users should still maintain the bare-bones ability to transfer up as in previous generations.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 30, 2013)

Riiiiptide said:


> Then it should be offered as an optional premium service while free users should still maintain the bare-bones ability to transfer up as in previous generations.



Except then everyone would go free to use unless there was a damn good reason to get premium service. And just being able to transfer an entire box wouldn't be enough of a premium bonus for a lot of people.

Though.. I don't see why you feel the need to complain about YEARLY fee of $5.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 30, 2013)

Is it released yet? I heard there was a delay after they released it since there were communication problems


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 30, 2013)

Not that we know of. Nintendo just doesn't get that some people are smart enough to easily bypass their filters by creating seemingly legit Pokemon with movesets, EVs, IVs, etc. that make sense.


----------



## Dr J (Dec 30, 2013)

Chances are they're delaying now because they're attempting to fix the bank to stop hacked pokemon from getting into X/Y. And I bet they release it in Japan first again, only to remove it again as soon as more hacked pokemon get through.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 30, 2013)

They should just not bother. No matter how many times Nintendo attempts to fix it, people will still get hacked Pokemon through. If they want to transfer hacked Pokemon, let them. It's not like it's going to destroy Nintendo's servers or something.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Dec 30, 2013)

Kippla said:


> They should just not bother. No matter how many times Nintendo attempts to fix it, people will still get hacked Pokemon through. If they want to transfer hacked Pokemon, let them. It's not like it's going to destroy Nintendo's servers or something.



No, but it makes it extremely difficult to find people to trade with when most expect everything to be perfect IV and/or shiny.


----------



## id6016 (Dec 30, 2013)

no hacked pokemon?
all that time i wasted getting pokemon with 31 ivs and max evs is all a waste now


----------



## Silversea (Dec 30, 2013)

Suave_Spencer said:


> No, but it makes it extremely difficult to find people to trade with when most expect everything to be perfect IV and/or shiny.



I don't think stopping hacking will prevent requests like this.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 31, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> I understand requiring a subscription fee to use the storage bank portion of it, but requiring that same fee to simply move your older generation Pokemon into X/Y is stupid.



Preach it brotha


----------



## Dr J (Dec 31, 2013)

Nintendo needs to either give us some more information on WHY the bank continues to be delayed now that the eshop is back up and running; or give us the damn pokebank already and just release a patch later to 'try' and stop hacked pokemon from getting through.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Dec 31, 2013)

First of all, Pokemon Bank is the only reason I got Y. But with the delay and it was also removed in Japan, why would Nintendo delay it if they removed it in Japan? I mean Pokemon Bank was supposed to come on the 27th but then after it was removed they had to go with the delay. -_-

Well all I can say is if they delay it again I'm going to lose my mind if they do that.........


----------



## Dr J (Dec 31, 2013)

They still haven't stopped delaying it the first time though.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't even think I can get pokemon bank. I don't have a debit card to pay for it :'c


----------



## Dr J (Jan 1, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I don't even think I can get pokemon bank. I don't have a debit card to pay for it :'c



First month of use is free. Make use of the free month.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 2, 2014)

Apparently the bank is up in Japan again.. but the rest of us get to wait an ENTIRE WEEK before we get it too now. **** you, Nintendo. **** you.

edit: wait a minute.. the image I saw is a poorly done photoshop. Moron didn't change the years from 2013.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 2, 2014)

Haha. Let's wait for Serebii to confirm before we jump.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope it's released soon. I kind of want to be able to face all Arceus and Genesect users.


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 3, 2014)

I traded in all of my old Pokemon Games probably a few days before Pokemon Bank announcement rose up. There goes a whole service ._.


----------



## Omfa (Jan 3, 2014)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I traded in all of my old Pokemon Games probably a few days before Pokemon Bank announcement rose up. There goes a whole service ._.



You could probably get people to give you pokemons. I could actually make a few pokes for you if you need it.


----------



## puppy (Jan 3, 2014)

crys because i need my latias bby to take all the special hits


----------



## Dr J (Jan 3, 2014)

I just want my shiny latias twins! And my lanturn! And all my other shinies!(shiny mewtwo!)


----------



## Silversea (Jan 4, 2014)

I have a shiny latias in white 2. I guess we'll see if its legal enough to pass.


----------



## Espurr96 (Jan 4, 2014)

"It's been 3,000 years...." is what everyone will be saying when it finally comes out. I got a lot of legit event legendaries to trade for more legendaries and shiny pokemon. But you know, delays.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 4, 2014)

Silversea said:


> I have a shiny latias in white 2. I guess we'll see if its legal enough to pass.



If Nintendo was smart, they'd just set it to scan the pokemon's stats to see if their within legal possibility. If they're not, flag em for hacking and don't let em into Y.

I mean, honestly, no one really cares if you hack for a shiny status pokemon or not so long as its not also hacked abilities/stats as well. Which is why I've taken to forcing wild pokemon to spawn as shinies only and then just capture the ones I want[pretty sure that makes them undetectable anyway]


----------



## Silversea (Jan 5, 2014)

It doesn't have 31 IVs in everything, though most are above 20. Still...


----------



## Dr J (Jan 5, 2014)

My shiny lopunny got through. And I caught her AS a lopunny thanks to two AR codes lol (Though that probably won't get through when the bank comes back finally. Chances are it'll look for as many possible hacking options as possible. Because nintendo is anal about cheating.)


----------



## Julum (Jan 5, 2014)

Hacked Pokemon will probably find a way to get through. People are making fake GTSes for X and Y already.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 5, 2014)

And that'll let them through regardless of Nintendo's efforts lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 7, 2014)

That's the problem. Nintendo needs to wake up and realize how people are clever enough to make Pokemon that seem legit but are not.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 7, 2014)

Nintendo, just hurry up and release the damn app already. I'll accept your apology when you release it.


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 7, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> Nintendo, just hurry up and release the damn app already. I'll accept your apology when you release it.


I know right? Just ****ing release the app now. But it might mean that it could end up like Flipnote Studio 3D. I don't want Nintendo to make it end up like _that_ app.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 7, 2014)

Personally I'd rather wait a bit longer and have an app that words properly.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, yeah, I'd rather them delay if they need to; but I WOULD like to get some information on what they're doing that holding it up. You know, instead of being kept in the dark.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Jan 7, 2014)

Maybe they're doing this in order to keep hackers from knowing what they're doing. It's better that they do this, then to have whatever measures that they do end up doing getting thwarted time and again.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 8, 2014)

Except scanning the pokemon for stats they can actually legally get, along with legit moves and abilities would pretty much stop any hacked pokemon from getting through that are hacked to be unfair.

Case in point: Sleep Abusing Darkrai's with 6 perfect IVs. Biggest issue with that, beyond the next to impossible(if not impossible) IVs, would be Darkrai knowing Nightmare, as it can't be taught that move normally.

Generally, a sleep abusing darkrai has its usual Dark Void move, and its normal ability(Bad Dreams), but they've given it Nightmare as well. Combined with the 31 IVs for all its IVs and its next to impossible[especially if they've also given it perfect stats]. Darkrai becomes too fast for any pokemon to outrun and always attacks first, and always uses Dark Void as its opening move(course, the tactic is useless if the foe has insomnia; so you'd have a powerful 4th move as backup.)


----------



## Hamusuta (Jan 8, 2014)

I wanna transport my hacked pokemon -cries-.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 8, 2014)

Jinjiro said:


> Except scanning the pokemon for stats they can actually legally get, along with legit moves and abilities would pretty much stop any hacked pokemon from getting through that are hacked to be unfair.
> 
> Case in point: Sleep Abusing Darkrai's with 6 perfect IVs. Biggest issue with that, beyond the next to impossible(if not impossible) IVs, would be Darkrai knowing Nightmare, as it can't be taught that move normally.
> 
> Generally, a sleep abusing darkrai has its usual Dark Void move, and its normal ability(Bad Dreams), but they've given it Nightmare as well. Combined with the 31 IVs for all its IVs and its next to impossible[especially if they've also given it perfect stats]. Darkrai becomes too fast for any pokemon to outrun and always attacks first, and always uses Dark Void as its opening move(course, the tactic is useless if the foe has insomnia; so you'd have a powerful 4th move as backup.)



Wait what, I thought Darkrai just learns it by level up? =p I thought he always has, and Serebii says the same in Generation VI, V and IV, learns it at Level 38.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 8, 2014)

VillageDweller said:


> Wait what, I thought Darkrai just learns it by level up? =p I thought he always has, and Serebii says the same in Generation VI, V and IV, learns it at Level 38.



Yes, but it's caught at level 50 (or 40, can't remember which)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 8, 2014)

Jinjiro said:


> Except scanning the pokemon for stats they can actually legally get, along with legit moves and abilities would pretty much stop any hacked pokemon from getting through that are hacked to be unfair.
> 
> Case in point: Sleep Abusing Darkrai's with 6 perfect IVs. Biggest issue with that, beyond the next to impossible(if not impossible) IVs, would be Darkrai knowing Nightmare, as it can't be taught that move normally.



What moves a pokemon knows doesn't factor into seeing if it's hacked or not. If this were the case we wouldn't be able to transfer over a lot of event pokemon or dream world pokemon because they know moves they aren't able to learn.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, obviously the scan would ignore pokemon that are special cases such as ones from events with moves they normally don't, or can't, learn.

edit: What the hell is with your crazy ticket count?! oh wait.. mod. xD


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 8, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> What moves a pokemon knows doesn't factor into seeing if it's hacked or not. If this were the case we wouldn't be able to transfer over a lot of event pokemon or dream world pokemon because they know moves they aren't able to learn.



Well, Pokecheck does a decent job of tracking event moves...


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 8, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Yes, but it's caught at level 50 (or 40, can't remember which)



Heart Scales???? lol you can remember moves - remember Nightmare.


----------



## Horus (Jan 8, 2014)

Jinjiro said:


> Except scanning the pokemon for stats they can actually legally get, along with legit moves and abilities would pretty much stop any hacked pokemon from getting through that are hacked to be unfair.
> 
> Case in point: Sleep Abusing Darkrai's with 6 perfect IVs. Biggest issue with that, beyond the next to impossible(if not impossible) IVs, would be Darkrai knowing Nightmare, as it can't be taught that move normally.
> 
> Generally, a sleep abusing darkrai has its usual Dark Void move, and its normal ability(Bad Dreams), but they've given it Nightmare as well. Combined with the 31 IVs for all its IVs and its next to impossible[especially if they've also given it perfect stats]. Darkrai becomes too fast for any pokemon to outrun and always attacks first, and always uses Dark Void as its opening move(course, the tactic is useless if the foe has insomnia; so you'd have a powerful 4th move as backup.)



You're example is pretty flawed. First off, Darkrai does get Nightmare so wut. Secondly, 21 other things out speed max speed Darkrai, including Electrode unless it has 999 EVs or some **** - http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-xy/stat/speed.shtml. Lastly, Bad Dreams and Nightmare are the exact same thing as using Leech Seed and say Infestation except it doesn't trap the opponent from switching and it completely relies on the foe being asleep. (Which is 2-5 turns I believe but sleep turns don't reset in Gen 6 and if you're playing with sleep clause, it's one of the worst tactics I have ever heard) Additionally, Dark Void is only a 80 Accuracy move. Not the most reliable thing in the world.




TheCreeperHugz said:


> Yes, but it's caught at level 50 (or 40, can't remember which)



Doesn't matter. Gamefreak puts level up moves for every pokemon even if you can only catch it at a later level. It's been a confirmed move for a long time now. Serebii is one if not the best source for pokemon. Also, why would a nightmare themed pokemon not be able to learn the nightmare move?


----------



## Silversea (Jan 8, 2014)

I have faced dark void so many times and its never missed. I'm so unlucky with that. But I did one-shot one with Sylveon so that made up for it.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 21, 2014)

Update: Pokemon Bank is back.. in Japan only. Again. F$@% you, Japan. No release date set for the rest of us yet on it.


----------



## Firekai (Jan 21, 2014)

They released it in Japan as a test currently. It's running an update that's supposed to keep it from crashing Nintendo's servers, and they're basically testing it over there.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 21, 2014)

Hopefully we'll see it launch in a day or two then.

edit: though it was clearly releasing it right at Christmas that caused the crash, not the program its self.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 22, 2014)

Nintendo of America said to stay tuned to their Facebook/Google+/Twitter accounts for news. :/ Maybe we can expect it sooner than Europe?


----------



## Dr J (Jan 22, 2014)

don't get your hopes up. We'll be lucky to see it launch in north america before the end of the month


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 22, 2014)

Jinjiro said:


> don't get your hopes up. We'll be lucky to see it launch in north america before the end of the month



My hopes with Nintendo only go down, not up. They just disappoint me as I get older. Games are still great fun, but they can't keep up with the times like many Japanese Game Devs. I have no doubt in my mind that Nintendo will sooner die than evolve and actually do online decently.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 22, 2014)

Tom said:


> My hopes with Nintendo only go down, not up. They just disappoint me as I get older. Games are still great fun, but they can't keep up with the times like many Japanese Game Devs. I have no doubt in my mind that Nintendo will sooner die than evolve and actually do online decently.



"We like to think long term. We have already started paying for our funeral services."


----------



## Silversea (Jan 22, 2014)

Well if the test goes according to plan, Nintendo literally has no reason not to release it elsewhere. We are resting on the hope that the patch has stopped their servers from going kaboom.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> Nintendo of America said to stay tuned to their Facebook/Google+/Twitter accounts for news. :/ Maybe we can expect it sooner than Europe?



I would definitely hope so!


----------



## Dr J (Jan 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I would definitely hope so!



Except their last post was to tell us that 'certain' asian countries got the bank again[specifically Japan only again.] Watch their next post be that Europe is getting it next before us.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like we might be getting the bank tomorrow! We're having maintenance on X/Y tonight with no reason given as to way. Hopefully this means we're finally getting the bank.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 27, 2014)

Maybe but I wouldn't get our hopes up to high just yet.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 27, 2014)

Jinjiro said:


> Looks like we might be getting the bank tomorrow! We're having maintenance on X/Y tonight with no reason given as to way. Hopefully this means we're finally getting the bank.



sorry, the maintenance is tomorrow, not tonight(starts at midnight tonight and goes all day tomorrow, if I'm understanding it correctly)


----------



## vexnir (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't hate on Europe guys, we want PokeBank too. xD

But yeah, this whole situation is getting on my nerves. I am patient, but Big N releasing this only in Japan is bull, more so because Pokemon is now also an online game and there are championships and whatnot - so people from everywhere but Japan are at a disadvantage. It's seriously unfair. Either release it everywhere or nowhere.


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Jan 27, 2014)

I have been wanting this too, I am hearing rumors for tomorrow but I am not holding my breathe. I agree with the everywhere or nowhere but other regions other than Japan always seem to get shafted on the good stuff.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 27, 2014)

That's probably because Nintendo thinks of Japan before all else because it's easier to make in their own language. They should hire English, Dutch, Spanish, etc. speakers who also know Japanese to translate the games as they make them. That would be pretty costly, but let's face it. Lots of the games they sell just poop money, so it's not a huge problem.


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Jan 27, 2014)

Pok?mon already goes worldwide on release date so it isn't much of a stretch to extend to other proven popular series. I can wait, it just gives me more time to get my teams ready


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 27, 2014)

vexnir said:


> Don't hate on Europe guys, we want PokeBank too. xD
> 
> But yeah, this whole situation is getting on my nerves. I am patient, but Big N releasing this only in Japan is bull, more so because Pokemon is now also an online game and there are championships and whatnot - so people from everywhere but Japan are at a disadvantage. It's seriously unfair. Either release it everywhere or nowhere.



That's why the championships are restricted to Kalos Dex Pokemon I believe.  And that the Pokemon have to be Kalos born and raised. They were on track to release it everywhere before they made the grave mistake of releasing it on Christmas. The combined weight of all the Japanese fans using Pokemon Bank and children getting Wii Us/3DSes accessing the eShop killed they five servers they had.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 27, 2014)

Nintendo didn't make a smart move. They need to remember there are lots of fans outside of Japan waiting, and if they can't release it all at once for everyone, just don't release it at all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 27, 2014)

Kippla said:


> Nintendo didn't make a smart move. They need to remember there are lots of fans outside of Japan waiting, and if they can't release it all at once for everyone, just don't release it at all.



They need to catch up with Sony and Microsoft.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 27, 2014)

;w; I wanna send my shiny female pidove over she's has DW ability  she's level 5 doh her nams star


----------



## Seastar (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a box in Pokemon White that is full of stuff I want to send to Pokemon Y. There are even some Pokemon from the GBA games in that box.


----------



## suede (Feb 4, 2014)

Pokemon Bank is up in Europe


----------



## unravel (Feb 4, 2014)

Aus and Europe...
Oh well...


----------



## Dr J (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like we may get it later today then. The maintence must have been for the bank's global release finally; but they're just slowly releasing it to keep server stress down.

edit: Either that, or they're still updating the store for us.

edit edit: Actually, wait.. does anyone know if both the east AND west coasts of the US are done with the maintenance? That could be the hold up for us if both sides aren't done yet. I know one ended at midnight, and the other at 3am. So it may still be on its way.

final edit: In fact.. I'm certain we'll get it once ALL of maintenance is actually finished here. Afterall, half of the western part of the world started at 3pm pacific, and the other half started at 7pm pacific. One finished 3 hours before the other does.

true final edit: OK, I just confirmed that the last of the maintenance should have finished, roughly, 40mins ago. I don't think Europe had the bank as soon as the maintenance finished, did they? Fairly certain they had to wait a bit after the maintenance and then it was available. 

Long story short.. IT'S FINALLY HAPPENING!(I'm letting myself get excited now because it's clear what the maintenance was for now if 2/3 areas that were missing the bank; have it now)


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 4, 2014)

Aw, that sucks that it's not international yet!
Pok?mon Bank has finally gone live in Europe, Australia and New Zealand. This game is automatically at Version 1.1 and it has been announced that the 30 day free trial is redeemable until March 14th 2014. North American release is still unclear.
At least I'll still be able to transfer my Pokemon!


----------



## Dr J (Feb 4, 2014)

Our bank release is still coming today, we just had to wait longer because our maintenance was split between both east and west coasts for some reason(probably because it was easier for Japan to work on half of the country at a time. N.America is pretty big after all, and most of it is populated.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 4, 2014)

Jinjiro said:


> Our bank release is still coming today, we just had to wait longer because our maintenance was split between both east and west coasts for some reason(probably because it was easier for Japan to work on half of the country at a time. N.America is pretty big after all, and most of it is populated.



True true! By the way, were you the person that wanted to trade one of my shiny tympoles? Sorry, I was meant to reply to you, I wrote out this huge reply and I think I must of forgot to press post :L I've replied on the shiny thread though! (The answer was yes, to save you some time).


----------



## Dr J (Feb 4, 2014)

OK, I was wrong, Nintendo continues to show hate toward us.


----------



## suede (Feb 4, 2014)

The @Pokemon on twitter wrote this

"Pok?mon Bank services are available in Europe! North American Trainers will be able to introduce their Pok?mon to the Kalos region soon"

Hopefully for you "soon" means within the next days, hah.


----------



## Dr J (Feb 4, 2014)

Rumors are starting to fly that we'll have to wait until Thursday for it.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Feb 4, 2014)

Downloading the bank now :3 My precious pokemon will soon be with me!


----------



## Lassy (Feb 4, 2014)

Meh. I'm really p*ssed off that we can't transfer directly from previous games directly to X or Y. We have to go through internet, pok? Bank. And bingo. After a month, have to pay, i'll just use to transfer ALL my pokemons in one month and never use it ever again :B


----------



## Dr J (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll just be happy when its finally out for the US/Canada


----------



## Silversea (Feb 4, 2014)

Lol at how Europe and Australia/NZ got it first.


----------



## Dr J (Feb 4, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Lol at how Europe and Australia/NZ got it first.



Or how about the fact that the US release is the only release missing at this point? And NoJ still refuses to explain why. NoA can't be blamed for lack of information when NoJ refuses to pass thing on to them to pass onto the fans.


----------



## Sillydraco (Feb 4, 2014)

Does this mean I can finally have my Mew? :V


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 4, 2014)

>:U i already transferred all my pokemon to pokemon black and now im still waiting for the NA release -__-


----------



## Seastar (Feb 4, 2014)

I've been waiting so long to send over my Pokemon from White. When will it be in NA and why aren't they telling us when?


----------



## Dr J (Feb 4, 2014)

Fun fact: Over at gamefaqs I've been reading posts where people are saying US/Canada have another two weeks to wait for the bank.


----------



## Cou (Feb 5, 2014)

This is such a disappointment..


----------



## Ricardo (Feb 5, 2014)

Pokemon Bank is out in America!


----------



## Zura (Feb 5, 2014)

Yay


----------



## Dr J (Feb 5, 2014)

Woo! Finally got the bank! (and found that some of my pokemon are gonna need to move from SoulSilver to Black version[alas.. I cannot have my flying pikachus)


----------



## Ricardo (Feb 5, 2014)

Well I am over at PokEdit and that place is lagging so hard. Lots of people there to get some perfect IVs or shinies or legendary pokemon


----------



## Silversea (Feb 5, 2014)

Going to have to wait an hour because apparently my 3DS doesn't have enough battery to download it. Odd considering its been charging for about 30 minutes, but oh well. #waitinggame.


----------



## Libra (Feb 5, 2014)

Read the entire website and all the info for my country, but it says 'Keep checking the updates for the free trial period'. And in the FAQ it says you can get a free trial period if you register before February 1. Huh?  Guess I'll just have to try downloading it tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 5, 2014)

Jinjiro said:


> Fun fact: Over at gamefaqs I've been reading posts where people are saying US/Canada have another two weeks to wait for the bank.



Gamefaqs, the bastion of accurate information.


----------



## Sillydraco (Feb 5, 2014)

YUS now to find me a Mew! <3


----------



## Cou (Feb 5, 2014)

Ricardo said:


> Pokemon Bank is out in America!



Bless and Thank you!


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 5, 2014)

Ricardo said:


> Well I am over at PokEdit and that place is lagging so hard. Lots of people there to get some perfect IVs or shinies or legendary pokemon



What? but you need the GTS to be able to receive your pokEdit pkmn, right? I swear the gts has already been disabled for the BW servers? o.o
ohh


----------



## Dr J (Feb 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Gamefaqs, the bastion of accurate information.



hence I called it a 'fun fact' lol

Any rumors I read there I consider either false or fun facts because I don't believe em until I see proof from trusted sites; such as a serebii.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the bank hack check is horrible xD ID-less gabite made it through. (note: I'm pretty sure he's from my days as a ******** hacker xD Not one of my 'legit' hacked pokemon were detected. Only events and SoulSilver legits were flagged. Go figure.)


----------



## Silversea (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol I thought my shiny wonder guard frenzy plant blast burn celebii might have been hacked. xD


----------



## Dr J (Feb 5, 2014)

Silversea said:


> Lol I thought my shiny wonder guard frenzy plant blast burn celebii might have been hacked. xD



hint: It is. There's never been a shiny celebi given out yet; so any shiny celebi's around are hacked.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 5, 2014)

I know haha.

I'm a bit annoyed it won't let me use my special event suicune online though. I got it myself after much rnging so I know it has to be legal.


----------



## Dr J (Feb 5, 2014)

Silversea said:


> I know haha.
> 
> I'm a bit annoyed it won't let me use my special event suicune online though. I got it myself after much rnging so I know it has to be legal.



I'd like to know why two of my event shiny legendary dogs were detected as hacked. I got them FROM Nintendo's wifi event(used White and Black to get the dogs so there was no reason for them to be flagged)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 5, 2014)

Others are having American events flagged, I think Nintendo forgot to include them in the legit counter. >.>


----------



## Dr J (Feb 5, 2014)

Tom said:


> Others are having American events flagged, I think Nintendo forgot to include them in the legit counter. >.>



I'm thinking that's likely what happened.


----------



## CM Mark (Feb 6, 2014)

I got my shiny Dialga, Palkia, and Giratinas that I got from Gamestop events through no problem.


----------



## Iris Mist (Feb 7, 2014)

The only thing that didn't make it through Bank is one of my Shaymin. I did own a hacked one at one point, I guess I didn't get rid of it.

Shiny dogs and shiny Dialga, Palkia and Giratina made it through safely.


----------



## Dr J (Feb 7, 2014)

2 of my 3 legit shaymin didn't get through..


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 7, 2014)

I PokeGened a Galvantula for someone, and it didn't make it through. Good to see it actually works sometimes.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 7, 2014)

Brigette: Transfer pokemon to receive pokemiles.
*transfers 700+ pokemon*
Brigette: You received 1 pokemile!

._.


----------



## chillv (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't like monthly fees. I feel that if they really need money for servers, they should ask for donations like Osu! does.


----------



## Ricardo (Feb 7, 2014)

But they are yearly


----------



## chillv (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh really? And did someone say it is only 50 cents? Um... disregard that then.


----------



## CM Mark (Feb 8, 2014)

chillv said:


> Oh really? And did someone say it is only 50 cents? Um... disregard that then.



Breaks down to roughly 50 cents per month. It's $4.99 per year


----------



## Dr J (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll probably sink some money into it eventually, even if I rarely use the bank; it would be nice to have access to it if they ever give out more event pokemon via the bank.

edit: Or event items.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 10, 2014)

The only problems I've had so far is that Shaymins captured in Diamond and Pearl cannot be sent even if they are legit (They are totally hating on Shaymins without fateful encounter) and my Porgon2 couldn't go. My Porygon2 should not have had any problem. I bred it myself in generation 4 and it's moves were very legit. I don't understand that at all. I had other Pokemon that couldn't go, but they were not legit, so it made sense that they couldn't go. Porygon2... I just don't understand.


----------



## Dr J (Feb 10, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> The only problems I've had so far is that Shaymins captured in Diamond and Pearl cannot be sent even if they are legit (They are totally hating on Shaymins without fateful encounter) and my Porgon2 couldn't go. My Porygon2 should not have had any problem. I bred it myself in generation 4 and it's moves were very legit. I don't understand that at all. I had other Pokemon that couldn't go, but they were not legit, so it made sense that they couldn't go. Porygon2... I just don't understand.



Nintendo's failed hack check system strikes again! (Seriously, they should just give up)


----------



## vexnir (Feb 10, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Nintendo's failed hack check system strikes again! (Seriously, they should just give up)



I am wondering if my bred Chlorophyll Bulbasaurs will go through. Shiny, too. They're perfectly clean and obtained by normal breeding, but their mother is probably a hack or an offspring of a hack (because there were no female Chlorophyll Bulbasaurs in gen5.)

I guess it'll stop them because DW Bulbas couldn't come from an egg, but we'll see. I really want a shiny Chlorophyll Venusaur in X so I am hoping. (They're available in XY anyway, so I am not doing anyone any harm by obtaining something unobtainable.)

Edit: So I finally hit the right frame and bred the desired one... aaaand... ladies and gentleman, *drumroll* ...it went through PokeBank without a single problem.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 10, 2014)

I just read on Bulbapedia that Jirachis from the Colosseum bonus disc can be shiny, but those Shiny Jirachis cannot go through Pokemon Bank. My favorite Pokemon's only way to be a legit shiny and it's banned from Kalos.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2014)

I am really sorry!


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2014)

ive not downloaded this or used it yet i just wanna make sure cause i dont wanna **** it up so yeah

but you know how its like if u try transfer hacked pokemons u r ****ed and can never use pokebank EVER'

do you get warned? (idk if this is you guys calling it 'flagged')
'cause i dont wanna download it and try to transfer some pokemon and then one turn out to be hacked without me knowing and its like 'lol **** you' so yeah help?


----------



## Dr J (Feb 11, 2014)

Jake. said:


> ive not downloaded this or used it yet i just wanna make sure cause i dont wanna **** it up so yeah
> 
> but you know how its like if u try transfer hacked pokemons u r ****ed and can never use pokebank EVER'
> 
> ...



Do you really think Nintendo's going to ban us for transferring hacked pokemon? Considering if they did, then NO ONE would use the bank and they'd make nothing off it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 11, 2014)

Pretty sure they wouldn't ban you for transferring hacked mons, it's so easy to get hackmons from trades that most of the people banned are those that never hacked in the first place.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 11, 2014)

As far as I am aware no one has been "banned" yet. Its probably just a scare tactic.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2014)

ok senk you kind children


----------



## Silversea (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Seastar (Feb 13, 2014)

Silversea said:


>



I laughed so hard.


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2014)

i still havent downloaded this. ive transfered all my GBA pokemon to DS now I just need to put them on BW2

also does anyone know if a Japanese version of white will work with Pokebank? b/cos i have pokemon I want on X from my Japanese version but I'm just wonderin if I can transfer them directly from the Japanese copy, or if I need to trade them over to my english copy


----------



## Farobi (Feb 17, 2014)

hmm does the trial end on march 14? or 30 months after you download the app??


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 17, 2014)

Farobi said:


> hmm does the trial end on march 14? or 30 months after you download the app??



Do you mean 30 days?

If so, yes. The free trial lasts for thirty days after you buy it.

Edit: Well, I think getting the Celebi ends somewhere, though.

Edit Edit: After one gets it, not buys it.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 17, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Do you mean 30 days?.



yes i meant that oops my apologies mister blu rose

and thanks <33


----------



## Lassy (Feb 18, 2014)

Buahahahaha. I just transferred ALL my pokemons, now I don't need it anymore


----------



## Dr J (Feb 18, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Buahahahaha. I just transferred ALL my pokemons, now I don't need it anymore



I thought the same.. but I've been abuseing pokecheck.org and pokedit xD

edit: purely for perfect breeding partners. I won't use hackedmons in battles.


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 18, 2014)

Farobi said:


> yes i meant that oops my apologies mister blu rose
> 
> and thanks <33



You're welcome, Mr. Farobi.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dr J said:


> I thought the same.. but I've been abuseing pokecheck.org and pokedit xD
> 
> edit: purely for perfect breeding partners. I won't use hackedmons in battles.



What if someone challenges you to a hackmon battle? XD


----------



## Dr J (Feb 18, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> What if someone challenges you to a hackmon battle? XD



Then they'll face the wrath of El Cheapo!(Arceus with wonder guard)


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 18, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Then they'll face the wrath of El Cheapo!(Arceus with wonder guard)



Haha, that happens to be funny.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 19, 2014)

I love how it only costs five dollars a year... I can get six years of Pokemon Bank, with only the money I have sitting in front of me right now and not in my wallet.


----------



## Dr J (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, I wasn't planning on renewing my subscription myself, but I think I probably will afterall; considering I'm using it way more than I thought I actually would xD


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i still havent downloaded this. ive transfered all my GBA pokemon to DS now I just need to put them on BW2
> 
> also does anyone know if a Japanese version of white will work with Pokebank? b/cos i have pokemon I want on X from my Japanese version but I'm just wonderin if I can transfer them directly from the Japanese copy, or if I need to trade them over to my english copy


Still waiting for an answer if anyone knows


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 19, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Still waiting for an answer if anyone knows



I don't see why it wouldn't. I've managed to pokebank one of my JP pokemon from my EU copy of B2.


----------

